# Need a Ride



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2018)

I planned on attending the International Wood Collectors Society southeast regional meeting next week. My ride from the Sanford airport (SFB) Florida to Lake Yale Baptist Conference center just north of Eustis has backed out. Taxi service is more than a week's car rental. Didn't want to dish out $190 bucks for 2.5 hours of driving for the rental either.

Any thoughts? Any locals want to transport a 300 pound wood junky?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 13, 2018)

If my back wasn’t still messed up and I wasn’t still on meds I would help you out but no can do...sorry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 15, 2018)

I have a ride. Told the contractor that I drive for the issue. He called late last night to let me know his dad is in Orlando for 2 weeks and had nothing to do on Monday. So the retired preacher is going to take me to the Lake Yale event Monday afternoon. Now to find a way back to the airport at week's end...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 15, 2018)

Mark,
I always wanted to go to the IWCS meeting in Fla- some good woods down there i'll bet. Maybe one day - have fun.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 16, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Mark,
> I always wanted to go to the IWCS meeting in Fla- some good woods down there i'll bet. Maybe one day - have fun.



Thanks Jim,

Going simply as an observer, being I can't bring much back on the plane. Hope to get a good feel for it and report back to you guys. Then I should be better prepared if I get to return in the future to act on the gained knowledge. Have a great day and weekend to follow.


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 16, 2018)

I'll see you there!! I know you'll be watching me doing a bunch of woodturning demonstrating there!!

You should be able to hitch a ride back to the airport with someone easily.
When is your return flight?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 16, 2018)

Is that like a wood hoarders anonymous meeting

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 16, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> I'll see you there!! I know you'll be watching me doing a bunch of woodturning demonstrating there!!
> 
> You should be able to hitch a ride back to the airport with someone easily.
> When is your return flight?



@Lou Currier 

Lee,
I have a 6:55 am flight back, so I could get back in time to drive the PM route and save (make) a few bucks. Friend Steve laughed and said that most will be retirees and not moving until after that plane is in the air. They had a 2pm flight, guess I should have booked that one.

No Lou,
Wife made me fly with just a carry on bag, so I am dead in the water. Wanted to drive the van down and use both weekends for drive time. But on the flip side, I have a girls basketball team I am coaching and by flying miss practices, not games....hoarders anonymous, *NOT*, we openly admit the sickness and don't hide it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 24, 2018)

How was the show? Did you find anything?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> How was the show? Did you find anything?



It was more of an extended family event. Not a prick or ass in the crowd. Everyone was friendly, helpful and a joy to be around. That was strange but great.

The wood auction was good too. @Spinartist Lee mentioned the rhododendron root burls, the biggest was around 20" inches in diameter. Sinker cypress went for 30 cents to $2 a board foot. Eastern red cedar was just a bit cheaper. 16" diameter Camphor bowl blanks brought $10-15 dollars a blank. Lots of exotics from the Florida Botanical Gardens. Butternut and dogwood for 50 cents a pound. Sinker black walnut, Black walnut slabs, and angled cookies with intact bark, Desert Ironwood, Keys Leadwood, Soldierwood, Cape ebony, Cuban & Honduran mahogany, Tambotie, Zirocote, English yew, Poison ivy, Ambrosia red maple, Spalted pecan, regular pecan, Eucalyptus, Live oak, White oak, Black cherry burls and crotch sections, white oak burl slabs, Japanese ferntree, Sisso rosewood bolts and slabs, California cherry laurel, cypress knees, cypress stumps (old growth), and then boxes and boxes of cut off scraps, all identified. Lots of pen blank stuff, like Logwood burl and bigleaf maple. 

It was a shame we didn't have any Woodbater members attend the open auction. For a $50 registration to bid, that cost could have been absorbed in purchasing 2 or 3 boards.

Founds lots, but kept the deal with the wife.

So, I guess it was good...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 24, 2018)

Sound like it was a good time. Should have driven down with a truck and a trailor and asked for forgiveness later. I am guessing you will attend the Northeastern one in May since it is being held in Pennsylvania.

Is the one in Florida the first you have attended?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Sound like it was a good time. Should have driven down with a truck and a trailor and asked for forgiveness later. I am guessing you will attend the Northeastern one in May since it is being held in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Is the one in Florida the first you have attended?



Not my first. First time to the one in Florida. The Florida one is the biggest USA gathering and happens every year. The one on Mother's Day in PA is not annual. It will be far, far smaller. Don't think it will have any lumber, but should have a wood and craft auction.


----------



## Strider (Mar 14, 2018)

Love this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

